# Why, hello there!



## Pea (Feb 14, 2015)

Cursed at birth by my parents, I have all my life been subjected to both the joys and turmoil of writing. My name is Paige Turner, a name that so far I have failed to fulfil. Obviously I jest, but that is my name and it is also my aim. I wish to become a writer, or at least manage to complete something that I can be proud of. I come to you now in the hope that I might find a community of like-minded folk that can aid and encourage me on my quest. I hope too that despite my relative inexperience I can help others here with a similar contribution. 

A few things about me: 
I love fantasy and am somewhat of a dreamer.
I have a BA in Philosophy and tend to hint at some topics in my writing.
I also have a great interest in politics and tend to address this too.

More personal:
I'm a young 20 something girl from London, England.
I love animals.
Pizza was my Valentine this year.
I am obsessed with everything Tolkien.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Paige. It's good to have you here 

Okay so to the nitty gritty. Once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Also we have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get involved. We have a bunch of characters here

Oh, and tell Pizza I said Hi :lol:


----------



## Boofy (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello there, Paige ^^ 

Excellent to see a fellow English woman! You seem interesting and I do hope you stick around to contribute some of your work. This pizza fellow sounds like a catch! Does he... have any friends you could point me in the direction of? >.>

Welcome to the forum, neh :3


----------



## Pea (Feb 14, 2015)

Pizza guy?! Oh no. My Valentine was an actual pizza, but it's okay because I love pizza and it loves me; I shouldn't complain really. You might find your own soul-mate in your local supermarket. OR, if you're really lucky, you could get one of those freshly made delivery ones; I've had some experience with those before and they're dynamite, be it in bed, on the sofa, or even on the kitchen table!

Naughty!

P.S. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 14, 2015)

Hiya Paige ^_^ Welcome to the mystical place that is WF. Glad you could join us. Fantasy is great. I love that whole knights-of-the-round-table-esque stuff. Swords, dragons, magic, that whole bit.  

I saw you had pizza as your valentine. You've inspired me to be bold with this, for I spent the end of my valentine's day with pizza too. Except he is my boyfriend. They could be related, your pizza and mine. I shall reveal him to you now:





We met at a boardwalk game...was love at first sight.

I jest....but seriously.

Anyway,  I saw a little rhyme in your introduction. Ever dabbled in some poetry?  Either way I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place. Go forth on this journey. Explore! Be encouraged! I'll be seeing you ^_^


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome Pea! What a fabulous intro! I can already tell you are creative, witty and friendly. WF will  be a  perfect fit for you, and Your Quest. You will find a community of helpful, supportive writers willing to share their expertise and time, and mentors to guide you. Explore the lounge, relax and chat, get to know everyone, join the writing discussions or sharpen your skills with one of our many challenges. I am looking forward to reading your work.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Pea (Feb 15, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> We met at a boardwalk game...was love at first sight.  I jest....but seriously.  Anyway, I saw a little rhyme in your introduction. Ever dabbled in some poetry? Either way I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place. Go forth on this journey. Explore! Be encouraged! I'll be seeing you ^_^


  Wow, he is extremely cute. You must be very happy together.  Poetry is something I really do enjoy, though it's rarely something I dabble in. I suppose it might be an area that I'm interested in improving, but prose is by far my priority.   





Firemajic said:


> Welcome Pea! What a fabulous intro! I can already tell you are creative, witty and friendly. WF will  be a  perfect fit for you, and Your Quest. You will find a community of helpful, supportive writers willing to share their expertise and time, and mentors to guide you. Explore the lounge, relax and chat, get to know everyone, join the writing discussions or sharpen your skills with one of our many challenges. I am looking forward to reading your work.  Peace always...Julia


  Thank you both for being so welcoming!


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 15, 2015)

Pea welcome and great intro to the site :tan:

Your post has stirred some thoughts on why woman think pizza is the perfect date. 

The basic plain model of pizza comes with just the basic stuff just as a man does.  Plain pizza while it is just cheese and tomato paste and bread will always get you by.  If you have not had pizza in a long time it can be  something your heart really desires...But after a few slices, you think maybe I should have had something on it, maybe some pepperoni or onions or maybe sausage.    I often think woman view men as the plain pizza that they can fix. 


Looking forward to seeing some of your writing...Bob


----------



## TKent (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome Pea! So glad you are here


----------



## Pea (Feb 15, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> Your post has stirred some thoughts on why woman think pizza is the perfect date.



It's just so tasty! And I am partial to a lot of meat on my pizza. After a few slices I'm guaranteed to think 'oh god, I shouldn't have'... but I continue nonetheless. I suppose that is similar to some men in my past.

TKent, that looks beyond perfect.


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment 7597


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello there Pea!

I'm in exactly the same shoes as you! I love the name Paige Turner, its so fitting in this case haha. My parents called me Sunny, because they knew I'd be a miserable old sod. I'm new to these forums and writing and I must say so far it has certainly been an eye opener and great help joining these forums. No matter how much we think we know, there is always something to learn. As far as Pizza's go, meat is good, meat is great, don't feel guilty, embrace the carnivore within.

Welcome! :-D


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 15, 2015)

"Paige Turner"... Love it!

Welcome, but don't thing Pizza is restricted to just romance...


_(an un-animated animated GIF)_

25 animated from _Funny or Die_ *here*


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 15, 2015)

Pea said:


> It's just so tasty! And I am partial to a lot of meat on my pizza. After a few slices I'm guaranteed to think 'oh god, I shouldn't have'... but I continue nonetheless. I suppose that is similar to some men in my past.



My wife might tend to agree with you. I am the pizza with everything on it, she needed to remove a few things before I was presentable.


I think you are going to be real happy here you all ready fit in


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Paige! First question, is your name actually Paige Turner? 'cause that would be one hell of a name to have on the cover, hehe. 

Fantasy is amazing, politics can be frustratingly fascinating, animals are tasty, and who names their child "Pizza"?

Nice to have you. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------

